# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  Ƹ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄Ʒ لینکدونی انجمن ::..معرفی دانشگاه ها ..:: Ƹ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄Ʒ

## Parniya

دانشــگاه تهـــران

دانشگاه شهید بهشتی

دانشگاه صنعتی شریف

دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان



دانشگاه گیلان

دانشگاه امام صادق علیه السلام

دانشگاه اراک

دانشگاه ارومیه

دانشگاه الزهرا

دانشگاه ایلام

دانشگاه بجنورد

دانشگاه بناب

دانشگاه بین المللی امام رضا

دانشگاه بیرجند

دانشگاه زنجان

دانشگاه تبریز

دانشگاه گلستان

دانشگاه مازندران

دانشگاه شهید چمران اهواز

دانشگاه بین المللی امام خمینی قزوین

دانشگاه شهــــــــرکرد

دانشگاه علوم پزشکی لرستان

دانشگاه تربیت دبیر شهید رجایی

دانشگاه تربیت مدرس

دانشگاه بوعلی سینا

دانشگاه اصفهان

----------

